# Painting pipes



## Big Kahunna

Are there any good methods and/or tools to paint pipes?


----------



## daArch

do they still make these paint mits ?


----------



## mpminter

^^^^ What he said ^^^ :thumbup: If you aren't too worried about a perfect finish I would think that a mitt would be the way to go. I saw a documentary on painting a suspension bridge and that's what they use for the smaller cables.


----------



## CliffK

They do make several different type of pipe rollers that conform to the round surfaces. Most paint stores have got them and if not, they can get them for you. The mitts are a good way to go for rough production work, but can be a little messy. I've only used the mitts for metal fences and things like that.


----------



## Big Kahunna

I've used mitts, but you're right they work best for rough production work. I've tried that spring loaded roller thing, but its just to much of a pain. Need something that does a better job, faster would be good too.


----------



## Scotiadawg

Big Kahunna said:


> I've used mitts, but you're right they work best for rough production work. I've tried that spring loaded roller thing, but its just to much of a pain. Need something that does a better job, faster would be good too.


I just use a mini or zip roller. Goes on smooth and fast and you can use an extension handle to work from the floor.:thumbsup: But I'm an old fashioned ol fart and there are probably new improved super duper tools available.:blink:


----------



## TJ Paint

If you want fast, spray it.

Otherwise you're left with:

1) brush
2) roller
3) mit


There are no miracles.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

TJ Paint said:


> There are no miracles.


Awww, come on TJ. Not even a little one? :jester:


----------



## straight_lines

TJ Paint said:


> If you want fast, spray it.
> 
> Otherwise you're left with:
> 
> 1) brush
> 2) roller
> 3) mit
> 
> 
> There are no miracles.


Very deep TJ. :thumbsup:


----------



## NEPS.US

Good thread. :thumbsup:


----------



## vermontpainter

I think Bill was totally messing with the dude.


----------



## daArch

vermontpainter said:


> I think Bill was totally messing with the dude.



Only the phantom knows.


----------



## daArch

NEPS.US said:


> Good thread. :thumbsup:


now THAT'S "messing" :thumbup:


----------



## Bender

Paint mit.
As seen on TV


----------



## daArch

Bender said:


> Paint mit.
> As seen on TV


Didn't NEPS work for him?


----------



## NEPS.US

Feeling frisky tonight Bill?


----------



## Dangharley

I've had the best luck with a 7 inch roller for bigger pipe. Pipe rollers make a mess


----------



## daArch

NEPS.US said:


> Feeling frisky tonight Bill?



who?

just don't tell the WW


----------



## Big Kahunna

Just found a new pipe painting tool from Wooster, its pretty slick.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9PvIbXfgw8g


----------



## kdpaint

Now that is follow up, which is pretty rare around here...


----------



## Big Kahunna

Their rep in Columbus told me about it.


----------



## Brush&RollerGuy

Big Kahunna said:


> Their rep in Columbus told me about it.


Good to hear Glen is doing his job!


----------



## IPCSpecialists

Painting pipes.. Painting with what? An alkyd, epoxy, acrylic, 1 coat system, 2 coat system? Do mils matter? Are the pipes 2" in diameter or 20" in diameter? Does the finish have to look uniform? Are they for above grade or below grade? Are you painting the inside or outside, or both?

I'm sure people around here could tell you plenty of ways to "paint pipes" but I think a little more specific information would be beneficial to your question.. Just saying.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

IPCSpecialists said:


> Painting pipes.. Painting with what? An alkyd, epoxy, acrylic, 1 coat system, 2 coat system? Do mils matter? Are the pipes 2" in diameter or 20" in diameter? Does the finish have to look uniform? Are they for above grade or below grade? Are you painting the inside or outside, or both?
> 
> I'm sure people around here could tell you plenty of ways to "paint pipes" but I think a little more specific information would be beneficial to your question.. Just saying.


The question was from January of 2012, so I wouldn't really worry about the specifics of THIS particular job. But feel free to contribute about pipe painting in general if you wish.


----------



## daArch

Big Kahunna said:


> Just found a new pipe painting tool from Wooster, its pretty slick.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9PvIbXfgw8g


yah know, me and Al Gore invented that exact tool back in '74 :whistling2:


----------



## straight_lines

kdpaint said:


> Now that is follow up, which is pretty rare around here...


Paul snatched that crown when he responded to that necro thread 2 years to the day. I meant to post and tell him what a magnificent bastard he is. :notworthy:


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

straight_lines said:


> Paul snatched that crown when he responded to that necro thread 2 years to the day. I meant to post and tell him what a magnificent bastard he is. :notworthy:


It was also to the_ minute_. :yes:


----------



## Andyman

Painting pipe. Not with some weenie roller.


----------



## Workaholic

I use either a sprayer, pipe roller, brush, or roller depending on the pipe.


----------



## daArch

Andyman said:


> Painting pipe. Not with some weenie roller.


Now there's a line that should not be taken out of context NOR seen without THAT picture :whistling2:


----------

